# New guy, my SS Honda vs Toro vs Simplicity comparison



## Fo-Time

New guy here who's been lurking. I'm not affiliated with any of these brands, I just wanted to give my opinion while shopping. After reading this forum for several hours researching my new snow blower, I was all set to go buy something. Quick back story, I'm coming from an old Toro 2 stroke on its last legs. I'm in the midwest where the snowfall can range from nothing to several feet. I wanted something smaller than a 2 stage and an electric start so the wife could use it. I have a 3 car driveway that can fit about 8 full-sized cars on it. I went to a local dealer. Here's my comparison:

Honda HS720 - I went to the dealer with my mind pretty much made up on the Honda. The build quality seemed solid and Hondas are known for reliability. When I tried it out, everything looked good except 1 major flaw in my opinion. The "snow director" system was very rough feeling and required A LOT of effort to move the chute. I thought it might have been broken, so I tried other HS720's there with the same results. I had to scratch Honda off my list because of this. It's too bad that the HS720 without this feature didn't have the electric start.

Toro 721 (Model 38744) - I was very impressed with the Toro, especially the "quick chute" system. It operated very smoothly (like butter) compared to the Honda. The Toro also has a bigger engine than the Honda. The Honda did have a metal chute compared to plastic on the Toro. The Toro was the most expensive however.

I was all set to get the Toro, then something really caught my eye. A simplicity 1222EE snow blower. My dealer had just gotten it in and he seemed very impressed by it, as was I. There's a few things that really set it apart from the Honda and Toro. You can easily check the oil level from the top of the engine. It's a single stage, but has a rubber AND metal blade. This seems like a great idea for the ice at the end of the driveway from the plow. It has the biggest engine (briggs) of the 3, a light bar, an electric chute, and a 3 year (instead of 2) warranty, and was the cheapest price of the 3. I knew I was taking a chance with it being a brand new model, but I have faith! My dealer put oil and gas in it, and it fired up on the first pull. I loaded it in the truck and took it home. As much as I hate the snow, I can't wait to try this out and let everyone know how it's doing.

Obligatory picture:


----------



## superedge88

Fo-Time said:


> New guy here who's been lurking. I'm not affiliated with any of these brands, I just wanted to give my opinion while shopping. After reading this forum for several hours researching my new snow blower, I was all set to go buy something. Quick back story, I'm coming from an old Toro 2 stroke on its last legs. I'm in the midwest where the snowfall can range from nothing to several feet. I wanted something smaller than a 2 stage and an electric start so the wife could use it. I have a 3 car driveway that can fit about 8 full-sized cars on it. I went to a local dealer. Here's my comparison:
> 
> Honda HS720 - I went to the dealer with my mind pretty much made up on the Honda. The build quality seemed solid and Hondas are known for reliability. When I tried it out, everything looked good except 1 major flaw in my opinion. The "snow director" system was very rough feeling and required A LOT of effort to move the chute. I thought it might have been broken, so I tried other HS720's there with the same results. I had to scratch Honda off my list because of this. It's too bad that the HS720 without this feature didn't have the electric start.
> 
> Toro 721 (Model 38744) - I was very impressed with the Toro, especially the "quick chute" system. It operated very smoothly (like butter) compared to the Honda. The Toro also has a bigger engine than the Honda. The Honda did have a metal chute compared to plastic on the Toro. The Toro was the most expensive however.
> 
> I was all set to get the Toro, then something really caught my eye. A simplicity 1222EE snow blower. My dealer had just gotten it in and he seemed very impressed by it, as was I. There's a few things that really set it apart from the Honda and Toro. You can easily check the oil level from the top of the engine. It's a single stage, but has a rubber AND metal blade. This seems like a great idea for the ice at the end of the driveway from the plow. It has the biggest engine (briggs) of the 3, a light bar, an electric chute, and a 3 year (instead of 2) warranty, and was the cheapest price of the 3. I knew I was taking a chance with it being a brand new model, but I have faith! My dealer put oil and gas in it, and it fired up on the first pull. I loaded it in the truck and took it home. As much as I hate the snow, I can't wait to try this out and let everyone know how it's doing.
> 
> Obligatory picture:


I hope that it works great for you! I didn't realize that the engine is exposed outside of the housing like that, a departure from most other single stage blowers.
Interesting to hear about the Honda chute adjustment, I wonder why it was so rough?


----------



## Fo-Time

superedge88 said:


> I hope that it works great for you! I didn't realize that the engine is exposed outside of the housing like that, a departure from most other single stage blowers.
> Interesting to hear about the Honda chute adjustment, I wonder why it was so rough?


Thanks! The Honda chute adjustment was difficult for the wife to operate and was rather annoying for me. It was not smooth at all and required a decent amount of effort to use( A LOT compared to the Toro). Like I said in my post, I even tried other Hondas there and they were the same way, I was surprised. It's too bad cause I really wanted one due to their known reliability, but that's why I'm glad I went to try them out instead of just ordering one on the internet. I guess I'll have to see how the simplicity holds up over the long term, because I was a little iffy on the electric chute rotation that the simplicity has. My dealer said the Simplicity 2-stages has been using them for several years, so I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## steeve725

Fo-Time don't forget about your mail in rebate. For the Simplicity 1222ee snow blower there is a $25 mail in rebate. 

The rebates is for simplicity snow blowers purchased between 9/4/14 to 11/1/14.

Here is a link to the rebate if your dealer didn't provide the paperwork;

Snow Blower, Garden Tractor & Lawn Mower Rebates | Simplicity Mowers


Here is the PDF link for the rebate form;

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/au/en/~/media/Files/simplicitymfgcom/Simplicity%20Snowthrower%20Rebates%209-4-14%20to%2011-1-14.pdf

steeve725


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Goober7066

Nice! I'm pretty sure I'm ordering my Simplicity 1222ee this week myself


----------



## UNDERTAKER

what size engine is that BRIGGS??????????????


----------



## Soulcoffr

Looks like it's a 250cc Briggs.


----------



## NJHonda

I am told its a Chinese made Briggs too


----------



## Blaine B.

Pretty nifty machine for a single stage. A rubber/metal hybrid auger, 4-stroke, and head light? Wowwowwiwa!


----------



## cbnsoul

Congratulations. I LOVE our SS Simplicity 922EX. For its size, it does an amazing job. I only break out the Ariens Compact 24 for bigger snows because the Simplicity is so easy to use. I have considered replacing the auger with the new rubber and metal version but haven't been able to find one yet and not sure how hard it would be to swap out.


----------



## Goober7066

I thought I was ready to pull the trigger on the Simplicity 1222ee but am now having second thoughts. Should I get a smallish 2 stage? We don't often get more than 4 inches of snow at a time but it does happen once or twice a winter. Two car driveway. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Blaine B.

That doesn't look to be that big. About the same as my Power Clear 210?

I consider that small when the drifts and snow plow build-up are nearly three times as tall.


----------



## superedge88

Goober7066 said:


> I thought I was ready to pull the trigger on tsince snowhe Simplicity 1222ee but am now having second thoughts. Should I get a smallish 2 stage? We don't often get more than 4 inches of snow at a time but it does happen once or twice a winter. Two car driveway. Anyone have an opinion?


I have a single stage and a 2 stage, but that is justified for my area. I think that having both is a must when you can have 12+inches or just a dusting. I always am prepared.


----------



## Goober7066

Thanks guys


----------



## Goober7066

My local Simplicity dealer is selling the 1222ee for $764. But Sears is selling this 2 stage machine for under $700 http://www.sears.ca/product/craftsma...923441-1696556
I'm tempted. Bad idea?


----------



## Blaine B.

Your link doesn't work, but I found all of these in the $600-$699 range at Sears. Which one were you looking at?

Sears.com (tires look to be on backwards)

Sears.com

Sears.com

Sears.com

Sears.com


----------



## Shryp

Hah, backwards tires right there. That is funny.


----------



## Blaine B.

I couldn't see paying over $700 for a single stage Simplicity when you could get a 2-stage for the same price. Just my thoughts...

When I bought my single stage Toro brand new it was slightly over $300. And I got a used 2-stage Ariens for just slightly more than that. So......hmmmmmm.


----------



## Goober7066

D'OH! Sorry about that - it's a CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24'' 205 cc Dual Stage Snowblower


----------



## Blaine B.

Sears.com

That one? 208cc?


----------



## steeve725

Goober7066 said:


> My local Simplicity dealer is selling the 1222ee for $764. But Sears is selling this 2 stage machine for under $700 http://www.sears.ca/product/craftsma...923441-1696556
> I'm tempted. Bad idea?



I was looking online today 10/10/14) @ the Simplicity 1222ee and noticed a few sites that had them in stock, now say PRODUCT DISCONTINUED? 

Here is a link to one of the sites Simplicity 1696517 1222EE 22" 250cc Deluxe Single Stage Snow Blower w/ Elec. Start & Snow Shredder Auger

What's going on? This was a new model for this year.

As of right now, my local simplicity dealers don't have any, and only have last years models.


----------



## Blaine B.

The 922 looks to be the same as the 1222 but with a 205 cc motor (vs 250 cc) and without a light.

Both models are still listed on the Simplicity web site.


----------



## Slinger

I was told that Simplicity is in the process of moving their operation for snow throwers from Alabama to Wisconsin and that is severely impacting the delivery of their snow products right now. The dealers have no idea when product is expected in at this point. Talk about bad timing!


----------



## countryboymo

I have a 621E Toro that I am getting ready to put a new engine in and two 418R blowers to repower and flip. I am very curious about the snapper/simplicity auger design. I might sell the 621 and move into a snapper or simplicity later this year.


----------



## Zavie

Very nice machine let us know how she works. Hoping to get 1 more year out of my single stage, (have a 2 stage also) and get this bad boy also. Tried to talk my father in law into one of these but he popped on a used Toro.


----------



## Koenig041

Someone else beat me to it and I learned it from this forum. 2 stage for the big events and single stage for dusting, decks and roofs (kennels also). For $700 you can craigslist both and have exellent machines for less than the $700. I like to have back up systems in place (two generators). I totally understand having a smaller unit that is more maneuverable for smaller framed people and older folks. The plow pack at the end of the driveway prevents me from personally using a single stage as our main machine.
I found a commercial for the 1222ee on youtube


----------



## ejeckert

I to was in between the single/two stage crossroads. My hood has a mix of both. My driveway is about 70' and it is flat, car and a half wide blacktop. I live in chicago and just bought a used Simplicity 520e. Its a single stage 5HP with a Tecumseh Motor. It is quiet but it is a 2-cycle. Last year in chicago we got 87" of snow. This year we have barely 5" so far. Last year with all that snow we still never had a "Big" snow were it snowed over 6-7 inches at once. I didnt live in the place I am at now at the time but I can say that the 2 snow falls we have had the single stage whipped thru it in 20 mins!!! It cleans all the way down to the blacktop where as my neighbors 2-stage leaves about a 1/8-1/4" of snow on his driveway, his driveway is smaller than mine and we started about the same time, I was inside while he was still at it. He has an nice 28" Ariens that throws the snow far...but didnt throw this small amount very far. Hes older and at times looks like he struggles getting it around. 

I know many have said 700 is a lot for a single stage but I disagree (Yes they are expensive! but every season these all creep up more in price and 700 is a lot of money to me as well). A good single stage is gonna be fine for most and depending on where you live maybe far better than a two stage. They are easier to handle, smaller to store, faster (in under 6" of snow) and safer to operate. I think they also clean the driveway better. My point is price is one factor but you really should consider what you are going to use it for, how big is your driveway, is it gravel or asphalt, is it flat, how much snow do you get, and will be the only one using it. Plus there is the whole wet snow...or slush issue. In the past I have cleared driveways as a kid with a single stage toro S200 when my neighbors ariens was clogging up...these good deeds scored me hawks tickets on a regular basis. But once again not to open up the single vs 2 stage debate for if I lived up in upper wisconsin or somewhere further north where snow comes down in great amounts both overall and at one time I would do a 2-stage all day!! Or if my driveway was much longer, wider, and gravel...I would do a 2-stage once again...all day. Just remember you are just getting into the entry level 2-stages at the 600-700 mark...new of course. As I looked at a sno-tek 24 for myself that came in over 600 and I liked it alot. The Sno-Tek was still all steel unlike Husk and some other makers...yeah it you can debate the thickness of the steel but by all means for typical residential this will be perfect for a lot of deep snow people! 

All in all for me I wished I would have sprung for a more robust Single Stage, like the ones you guys are mentioning. The Simplicity interests me the most but I cant find anyone that has one nor that has used it for any period of time for that matter. The 1222 is the one I would probably go for, my driveway is long enough where it get far from the house lights to see so the headlight is nice. The electronic chute adjustment scares me for it could be something that breaks later but it seems to be liked. So for nearly 700 you do get some nice things IMO with the simplicity like the light, 250cc motor, electronic chute and the interesting auger. I also, understand the 1222 throws snow further than the 721 or the honda...once again this is what I gather from other sources not first hand so I am not certain. Seems that every place I go to and sells all of these player, toro is the one they recommend the most. 

Good luck in your search I am in the same boat and will be selling the 07 simplicity 520e as fast as I got it not because I dont like it but I do want a 4-stroke so I dont smell like 2-cycle cologne when I am at work after doing the driveway...although I do love that smell! The 520e is pretty awesome for what it is, it just doesnt throw the snow as far as I would like and the 2-cycle smell is a disadvantage. I should get some Opti2 and solve that issues but I think a throw that goes a little further might be better for me. Sad thing is it is in perfect shape...I mean **** near new!! And quiet to boot!


----------



## Pathfinder13

I like that a lot,looks like a great little machine the only thing for me that may make it a dealbreaker is lack of self propelled for my end of driveway needs when the plow goes by and leaves a wet crunchy mound I like the fact that my machine pulls itself into it. Can't really tell without using it though, it may turn out to be fine because of that nice auger design! Good luck with that let us know how it does.


----------

